# Starting Body Restoration



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I’ve read and still reading threads on body work. I want to start by replacing the floor pan. Before I do any demolition, I need to read more and hopefully gather info on this thread. My questions are:

1) How do I separate the floor pan from the rocker panels? (Eastwood has a part called a “seam buster” but I think a chisel and hammer would do the same thing.)
2)What floor pan is easiest to install, a one piece, two right and left halves, or four pieces? (There’s rust holes in all four pan sections but good metal around the rust, 4 pieces seems easiest to me. I think a one-piece would be hard to manipulate)
3) Can I repair the rust hole in the rocker or replace the entire rocker? See pic. (Trying to replace the rocker panels seems intuitive. I believe I would have to support the body up and off the frame).
4) Would this be an opportune time to get at and replace the body mounts with the floor panels out?

Hopeful the pictures will help give a description of where I’m at. I’m not sure of the integrity of the floor braces but from what I visualize, they appear to be okay.

Thanks to all,
Jim


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Get a spot weld cutter to drill out the spot welds. You'll get no deformation of the remaining panel and you'll know exactly where to place your welds on the new part. 

Buy several replacement/spare bits;you're going to need them.










For the rest of the questions, I expect you'll soon hear from folks with more first-hand experience.


----------



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to paint the wheel wells and front clip while they are off the vehicle. Can anyone tell me the best way sand them? Obviously the have awkward shapes which makes sanding more difficult. Do I need to buy a sand blaster for this?


----------



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

Do I need to lift the entire body off the frame to replace the floor braces or is one side at a time sufficient?

Cutting away all this metal is very new to me and I still have to learn how to weld. As I gradually and carefully remove the old rockers, I’m beginning to see how the new ones will fit.

Thank you,
Jim


----------



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All,

As I’m approaching the point of installing the floor pans, braces, and inner/outer rockers, it’s becoming evident that I may have to lift the entire body off the frame. Is my assumption correct?

I have the front end of the body up a few inches because I repaired the body mount holes of positions 1, 2, 3 and 4 and have the replacement body mounts ready to be installed.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you raise the body I would suggest finding a convertible door frame brace to maintain the opening of the door. Once you plug weld a few points on the rocker you should test fit the door to verify the gaps and alignment of the door. 

A handy tool to have would be a set of clecos to hold the panels in place while you plug weld everything together.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

05GTO said:


> If you raise the body I would suggest finding a *convertible door frame brace *to maintain the opening of the door.


Where does one find a set of "convertible door frame braces"? I know I have seen something like these on the TV show Fantomworks (a restoration/body shop) where the braces look like they mount to the hinge mounts and then to the latch stud on other side, with two bars going from hinge mount to the latch stud mount. Does some one sell these or is this a custom made application?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mrvandermey said:


> Where does one find a set of "convertible door frame braces"? I know I have seen something like these on the TV show Fantomworks (a restoration/body shop) where the braces look like they mount to the hinge mounts and then to the latch stud on other side, with two bars going from hinge mount to the latch stud mount. Does some one sell these or is this a custom made application?


Here is a "How to" on building a set,

Building door braces - Auto Enthusiast

Also, Eastwood sells them;

http://search.eastwood.com/search?w=convertible+brace


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The spot weld cutters are good, but I've found the Black and Decker "Bullet" drills to be better. They're basically a drill bit with a cutting detail like an end mill. They work great! Other companies make them, too.


----------



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

I hired a body guy to assist me and we were able to install the floor braces and outer/inner rockers. The passenger side rocker lines up well with the rear quarter and up to the hinge pillar; however, not so for the driver side. The driver side rocker lines up well with the rear quarter and gradually moves inward and finally at the hinge pillar, it sets inwards about half an inch. I’m not sure how well the pic’s will show this. When I have him over again, he suggested securing a come-along to the inside area of the left hinge and secure it to the opposite frame; then, use a Porta Power at the bottom of the hinge pillar to bend it out a half inch. Any suggestions on this problem? He thinks this vehicle may have been hit in this area at one time.


----------

